# Hey everybody. I'm new here!



## TheoCecilJones (Jun 3, 2005)

Whassup?

Can I join in your debates?


----------



## Raza (Feb 5, 2005)

no debates please>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## TheoCecilJones (Jun 3, 2005)

Hey Raza...how's it hangin'?
I don't get it. no debates? what happens here then? am I not allowed to join in?


----------



## TheoCecilJones (Jun 3, 2005)

I'm not being naughty... just friendly. Howz thingz work round here?


----------



## Raza (Feb 5, 2005)

my balls are hanging fine thankyou. 

please be good, not naughty. tsk tsk _ _ _ _


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Welcome to the UAE subforum TheoCecilJones , dont mind raza here , he/she has been acting quite weird lately , simply ignore him/her.

Your more than welcome to simply dive into any of the thread here and join the discussions


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Hello Cecil, but first, introduce yourself in Meet and Greet in the SkyMajlis


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

Hey Cecil, welcome aboard the Dubai Train. .


----------



## Qatar4Ever (Feb 3, 2004)

Hi Cecil, nice to have you join us. Hope you have a lot to add. C u around !!


----------

